# River Cane Arrows



## huntersteve (Feb 28, 2005)

From all the threads that I've read on cane arrows everyone says to cut cane that is at least 3/8" in diameter and is at least 2 years old so that it will be thick enough...when it dries it will shrink some....I also ordered the stuff to build a set of cane arrows from rudder bows....I installed the hardwood foreshafts to make them stronger....also used black horn nocks and steel trade points tied on with artificial sinew and glued in place...I'll try to post some pics later today....I've shot one of them and it flew great....the shafts they sell are already straightened and heat treated.....Steve


----------



## huntersteve (Feb 28, 2005)

Here are some links....check these out...I'm building a half dozen this way and then I'll know how to build them from scratch...

http://216.119.68.89/store/index.ph...id=310&zenid=5fbaaf5ee93aa802b89dec676174df9d

http://216.119.68.89/store/index.ph...id=387&zenid=5fbaaf5ee93aa802b89dec676174df9d

http://216.119.68.89/store/index.ph...id=308&zenid=5fbaaf5ee93aa802b89dec676174df9d

http://216.119.68.89/store/index.ph...id=389&zenid=5fbaaf5ee93aa802b89dec676174df9d

http://216.119.68.89/store/index.ph...id=350&zenid=5fbaaf5ee93aa802b89dec676174df9d


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I've only made a few (don't grow around here), but they're very simple to make.

Cut them so the big end is 3/8" in diameter. Cut about a doozen or so, and lay them out to dry. As they dry, hand straighten them every day. After a while, they'll be nice and striaght and dry. If they need some final "tweaking", do it over a candle, moving them back and forth to avoid scorching.

You can cut a selfnock into the cane above a node, or you can use a plug- attachign a plastic nock to that or cutting a selfnock into it.

The same goes for the point end. You can use a plug onto which you can attach the point, or you can make a foreshaft- which is just a long plug (making the arrow much longer than your draw, which boosts FOC, wieght, and flight characteristics). 

Mkae sure the small end is the nock end, and that they are spined about what your bow needs, and they will be some of the best arrows you shoot. "Primitive carbons".

If you want more inofrmation, head over to www.primitivearcher.com, many of the people there make and use can arrows for hunting. They'd be able to help you a great deal.


----------



## huntersteve (Feb 28, 2005)

here's a link to show you how to attach trade points to wood or cane shafts.....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqcaLNm6FWo


----------



## CWarmouth (Oct 23, 2005)

Thanks so much guys. Great info to get started with. The info on Primitive Archer was fantastic.

Step one is done is done for me. I went out and cut several dozen fairly straight 3/8" (+/-) stalks today. Looked for ones with long spaces between the nodes and leaves high up on the stalk. Cut them into 4' sections and bundled and taped them around a pvc pipe to try to let them dry straight. I put them up in the rafters of my garage and will let them dry over the next couple of months. That ought to give me time to learn more about it!

Thanks again, 
CW


----------



## huntersteve (Feb 28, 2005)

make sure when you start to cut and build these to take pics.this would be great to post in the new build-along forum...Steve


----------



## CWarmouth (Oct 23, 2005)

Good idea. Will do. As long as everyone knows that I am learning as I go.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

CWarmouth said:


> Good idea. Will do. As long as everyone knows that I am learning as I go.


We all are.


----------

